
Harry Potter with Guns - georgecmu
https://harrypotterwithguns.com/
======
throw0101a
This reminds me of Key & Peele's skit "Clortho Inner City Wizarding School":

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFoX0i4Sm_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFoX0i4Sm_0)

------
legopelle
WB seems to have purged it. Anyone know somewhere to find it?

~~~
xiphias2
[https://mega.nz/file/n9oy0aJC#97CAkmRTMDTreDUJRRjhEVQxf4fbXU...](https://mega.nz/file/n9oy0aJC#97CAkmRTMDTreDUJRRjhEVQxf4fbXU-
wNuxNq-cmnl8)

~~~
murgindrag
That's the trailer. The question was about the full-length film.

~~~
xiphias2
Reddit has this link:
[https://mega.nz/file/D7RQkYJa#pPYjhle1dgETeIdzARr7FSynraDUgT...](https://mega.nz/file/D7RQkYJa#pPYjhle1dgETeIdzARr7FSynraDUgT0bE_SiIaOTfqA)

It works after I renamed the downloaded file to have .avi extension.

~~~
murgindrag
Thank you!

------
el_don_almighty
OMFG that was hilarious and a brilliant viral promotion campaign for a crappy
online storage company.

~~~
SwiftyBug
Why is Mega crappy?

